# Avalon, NJ June 3-10



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello! I will be staying in avalon for the week - never fished there before. Mostly surf fish down in OC, MD and assateague island (chunking bunker for stripers/ blues).

Any tips on bait/rigs/locations? Mostly will probably fish the surf, but I am open to any type of fishing I can do (but i don't have korkers and I don't have a boat  

I hear a lot of people in NJ using clams - is that more effective than bunker in the NJ surf? 

Just looking for info - thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Clams va Bunker*

Right now the bite has been on clams. Fresh or frozen. You can chunk bunker and it works but the clam seems to be working better.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

thanks - you use hi lo rigs or fishfinders with the clams?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Either or*

I use both or I'll use a single rig made just like a hi-lo but with a single hook in the middle of the leader.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips - ended fishing mostly the surf using clams on fishfinder rigs (mulllet rigs for teh blues) - lots of blues 3-5 lb, a few kingfish, and 2 stripers 34 and 39 inches - had a great time!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Way to go.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Wow sounds like a good week! Good job!

Wish I could get down. My wife is expecting #3 in a couple of weeks, so I'm stationed locally! No shore runs.

Over all how do you think the fishing has been? I was down early about 3 times and got skunked. Seems like the stripes and blues were in NJ alot earlier. They are running now?

-FFM


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Well I guess I'm not the one to ask - up till now, I've only fished for stripers on Assateague Island - first tim striper fishing on the NJ shore - but from what I hear its been really hot in that area (while its winding down down south at AI). I think everything has been accelerated a bit - the water temps warmed pretty quickly in late May on AI. I caught a sandbar shark and heard of kingfish being caught around the 20th of may.. Summer fish moving in slightly early from what I've been told (I'm still pretty new to this).

I don't know what the typical schedule is for NJ...but I hope to become more aquainted with the nj shore since its so much closer than Assateague!


----------

